# Slide-in electric range with downdraft recommendations?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Any recommendations? I've got kitchen where the island is the ideal place for the stove but there's no way to get a vent in the ceiling.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Read this....:whistling:laughing::laughing:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/i-could-use-some-help-range-hood-137833/

Only currently readily available downdraft slide in is Jenn Air....

That I know of...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have put several in, many brands are exactly the same just with different names. They all worked the same, I would not pick one over another except for appearance. Just get install instructions before ordering cabs, cooktop. Takes up much of range cabinet unless fan is remote mounted.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

My neighbor (retired contractor) did this. Over the island, he suspended a wall cabinet. Then hung a standard range hood under that. I wish I had a picture, it looks better than you would think. Just some food for thought...


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

There are pop up exhaust systems that set into the counter behind the range top---I've installed a couple of them----this allows the use of any range top that suits your taste---


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Griz - Thanks for the link. They have a Jenn Air now and I think the vent is pretty poor for the amount of range space it takes up. Not a bad range, just not optimal.

RRK & Mikeswoods - That's what I think is going to happen. I can afford some depth behind the range and I think I'll be able to mount the blower down the line to reduce noise a bit.

TAHomeRepairs - Total ceiling height is under 7'. Aren't I lucky. I'll still open up the ceiling and try to use a hood but I'm pretty sure that the framing is going to screw me. This part of the house is well over 200 years old.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

If the floor joist is in the way use 2 adj elbows to get around it. Rarely do I have a clear shot through the floor.
Sometimes if the fan is too powerful there is a wind noise in the duct, that only happened to me once with a exterior mushroom style fan that customer wanted to reuse. 

Did they take out the reducer ring in the Jenn Air? Make a slight difference but the draw is still too low.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Dacor also manufactures a slide in down draft. It's just as ineffective as a Jennair and costs more. If you could do a cooktop and place a single wall oven either adjacent or in a separate "baking zone" area, you could do a popup downdraft. It still requires space below the cooktop for some of the ducting, but you can do a remote blower and keep pot and pan storage below. Popups are a bit more effective as they manage to capture more vapors, and Thermador has the tallest rising models currently available.


----------

